# Brutus licked his advantage off...



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

We made a mistake and applied advantage on Brutus's back instead of his neck. As a result, Brutus kept trying to lick the advantage off. Brutus was NOT HAPPY! At one point, Brutus licked too much of the advantage that he started slobbering a little bit. Of course, that FREAKED ME OUT! (That stopped and the slobbering didn't happen again.) I called advantage's med hotline to make sure that advantage isn't toxic if a little bit is ingested. They said it's not. To be safe, we gave him a dry bath using bath wipes. I'm sure some of the advantage got into his skin, but I'm sure most of it came off when we gave him a bath. How soon can we reapply the advantage? I will call advantage tomorrow and check. I just wanted to know if anyone here has their own idea.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

This happened to me, once. I misapplied Frontline and was able to get most of it off. But I waited two weeks before reapplying, anyway. But do call....I'd like to hear what they say. Your case is a little different because he licked some off.

I believe the "slobbering" is common after application of these flea control products.


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Yes, Tink did it too and she was foaming and slobbering. The vet had warned us before so we weren't scared.

I'd wait to reapply.


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

thanks for the replies. 

i'll let you know what the folks at advantage say when i call them today.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

When the topical flea medications were developed, they put them through extremely rigorous tests to ensure that they were not harmful to the pet in any way. If you read the brochures at your veterinary clinic, they give a run down of all the various ways that they were tested. One of the ways, was to give an entire dose orally to both kittens and cats. It does cause slobbering because of the taste, but it is not harmful in the least. 

Have you ever considered switching to Revolution? IMHO it is a better all around, safer product than advantage. Since it works by entering the blood stream, and not with the oils in the skin, licking any or all of the dose would not decrease its effectiveness. It is also more comprehensive as it deworms the kitty at the same time. I recommend it over Frontline and Advantage any day. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Parker! *sigh of relief*  

I called Advantage and they told me to wait at least a week to reapply it. I'll wait about a week and a half. 

We've thought about switching the cats to Frontline, but we'll have to wait until we go through this batch of Advantage.


----------



## demented_roadie (Nov 13, 2004)

It's called hypersalivating. Basically, something in these products puts the saliver glands into overdrive. Minority got a bit the first time we used Frontline on him, and I rang the vet, and they said nt to worry, it is a normal reaction to getting a little bit, and that it wouldn't be harmful. Afterwards, I thought it was pretty funny, because he kept trying for it, after what happened. But since then, I have had no problems with him trying to lick the area, so they do just used to it.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Parker said:


> When the topical flea medications were developed, they put them through extremely rigorous tests to ensure that they were not harmful to the pet in any way.


I disagree that these prioducts are completely harmless.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

I wasn't trying to say that they were _harmless_ under any or all circumstances, in fact, our vet clinic has discontinued the use of Advantage because of adverse reactions in many of our doggie patients (switched to Frontline). I was just trying to let them know that under these circumstances the kitty will be fine. There are risks with any pharmaceutical product, you just have to learn to weigh the risks vs. the benefits and make your own opinion based on your assessment of those things. I was giving advice and it should be taken as such; there is no reason to pick it apart.


----------

